# Series merge data problem - effects on SPs



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

From SPECIAL THREAD: Programme/Listing Errors (no discussion):


ozsat said:


> If you are lucky your series will be OK but in most cases a new id has to be used.


OzSat - can you clarify what you mean here? If a new ID has to be used, what will happen to the season passes set up?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The season pass is on the id number (I beleive) and so if it changes then the SP is no longer on the programme you think.

The problem is that several series were sharing ids on the UK TiVo.

Hopefully we'll find out in a few hours.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

ozsat said:


> The season pass is on the id number (I beleive) and so if it changes then the SP is no longer on the programme you think.


Correct. Season pass is the seriesID and the stationcallsign. If either change then the SP is dead. Because a lot of programmes got given the same seriesID, they will all have to be given new different seriesIDs. Unless there is already a correct exisiting seriesID which they should have had in the first place.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Is anybody seeing problems now when creating new SPs?


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Can we get a list of the affected series?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

johala_reewi said:


> Correct. Season pass is the seriesID and the stationcallsign.


Technically it's not the callsign, it's the id of the channel.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Milhouse said:


> Can we get a list of the affected series?


No - but it was only new series from the past couple of weeks - no old stuff.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

The example I gave in the errors thread is OK now. Haven't checked existing SPs yet.


----------



## Diamond Mike (Dec 21, 2002)

Just checked my corrupted SPs. They were showing no future programmes. After deleting them I set up new SPs (for Masterchef: Professionals & Blood & Guts:History of Surgery - both on BBC Freeview) which seem to be working fine


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

ozsat said:


> Is anybody seeing problems now when creating new SPs?


Not checked new ones, but the ones I had noticed before have been fixed.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> Technically it's not the callsign, it's the id of the channel.


True but channel ID could have been confusing (might be interpreted as the channel number).


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

I've just noticed my old Season Pass for "Who Do You Think You Are?" on BBC1LDN (Sky Digital) is not picking up the new series now being shown on BBC1LDN. According to TiVoWeb my season pass is referring to a series with the reference 2119989 whereas the new series has the reference 3799169.

Is this problem happening again?


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Maybe not. It could be that the person assigning the series ID to the new series failed to find the old series ID and gave it a new one. Happens from time to time.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Seems an obvious point but replacing a Season Pass for any affected series with a Title Wishlist obviously works around the problem except where the series in question also has repeats on other channels that you don't want Tivo to also record.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

johala_reewi said:


> Happens from time to time.


Does it really?  In that case I must have been lucky during the last 8 years as this seems to have been the first time it has hit me! Even so - the correct fix should be for Tribune to restore the original series id, no? I'm guessing there are more SPs out there using the old (now broken) series id than there are SPs that have been setup in the last couple of weeks with the new id...


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Milhouse said:


> Does it really? In that case I must have been lucky during the last 8 years


 You've been very lucky, it's happened to me now and again ever since we got Tivo. The right course of action would be to update the new programmes into the old ID so that subsequent repeats and showings on other channels could be managed with First Run Only etc. However previous experience suggests the new ID will be used from now on and you'll end up with two season passes in the Season Pass manager and your priorities mucked up if you don't update them.
I can kind of see the point in that approach as a user who has just set a season pass for WDYTYA? would not get any episodes if they reapplied the old ID - more likely to cause complaint/harder to explain than a user with an inactive season pass not getting new episodes.

FWIW I know at least one Tivo user who deletes their season passes at the end of a series so it's easy to manage priorities in the Season Pass Manager. I on the other hand have 240


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AMc said:


> FWIW I know at least one Tivo user who deletes their season passes at the end of a series so it's easy to manage priorities in the Season Pass Manager. I on the other hand have 240


The obvious foolproof method is a Wishlist except that you then start to pick up recordings you don't want on other channels etc in some cases. This matters less if you have a large hard drive and manage the recordings picked up with Tivoweb.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Thanks AMc & johala!


----------

